# anyone else have the wind knocked out of them



## JPW0504 (May 16, 2011)

I had a really hard fall yesterday the hardest one to date in fact. I was coming down a steep rocky area and my front wheel slipped and feel in between two rocks the fork compressed completely and over i went i saw the ground coming fast nothing i could do except brace for impact my helmet plowed a ditch into the ground till the visor fell off and my chest slammed into the dirt .I roll over trying to gasp for air and i hear my riding buddy yelling if im alright he was behind me and saw the whole thing he pulled my bike off my legs i was still gasping for air .He looked at me with real concern and i finally caught my breath. only a few cuts and bruises and hurt wrist im fine and was able to finish the ride but i have not taken a hit like that in a while .It really must of looked worse from his perspective seeing me slide down the hill after falling at a good speed . anyone else have the wind knocked out of them from a bike fall?


----------



## savagenative (Apr 8, 2011)

This is funny cause this happend to me last weekend almost exactly how you described too. I was coming off a drop though and was rolling wayyy to slow and than fork compressed went over bars, helmet dug into the ground smacked me in the face (nose bleed) cut my upper lip pretty good, broke my pinky, fractured my hand slightly and something funny to my back, bruised my chest pretty nicely too and on top of that wind was knocked clean out of me. I think you came out a lot better than I did :thumbsup: My buddies were saying the same thing too, they kept telling me it was the worst crash they'd seen...I think it just looks bad whenever you come over the bars, which is not fun. This is my hardest fall I've had. Nice to know it didn't happen to just me.


----------



## nitrousjunky (May 12, 2006)

Yep, I went over the bar and had that happen too. It went away fairly quick, however all the broken bones in my shoulder were a little more stubborn.


----------



## Dichotomous (Jul 5, 2011)

wheelied too hard with clipless on after not using them for a year, in my driveway, gravel. landed on my back, had to crawl inside without breathing.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

JPW0504 said:


> ...anyone else have the wind knocked out of them from a bike fall?


Two years ago I took a good spill and the wind got knocked out of me. As soon as I landed I knew the wind was knocked out of me and I didn't even struggle to breath... just laid there and thought... 'This sucks, sure wish I could breath.' My buddies asked if I was okay, I held up a thumbs up but continued to lay there for another 20 seconds or so before I could breath again.


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

Neverhappened to me on the bike yet... but I remember it happening ALL the time playing football in my younger years.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Had it happen several times but the worst was during a bmx race when I was 13. As my moto was barrelling into the first turn another rider's jersey snagged the end of my handlebars and I hit the deck so fast and hard I thought I was dead. Off the track on a gurney, ambulance ride, x-ray because I thought my hip was broken (it wasn't), the whole package of embarrassment... fun stuff..


----------



## Element36 (Nov 18, 2009)

2009 GT Agressor clipless - hit the face of a boulder - landed with bike still attached,
winded bad - fractured ulna - loosened the pedals after that.
2009 Kona Caldera - too many times over the bars to count. worst - wet bridge, muddy tires 25k/hr front tire slid out, bike went flat, I landed on top of it and bounced, hit bridge and slid off onto some rocks. 20 minutes till I could continue - result - winded hamburger ass and micro tears in supraspinatus tendon. 4 months of physio.
2012 Rumblefish Elite - steep rocky section. going a little too slow.. front wheel got hung up... DRVC did what it was suppose to... compressed all the way=bad considering the position I was in. Gracefully disconected my feet, and after whacking my knee on a rock did a perfect somersault. Gasps and are you OK's, then claps. Plus the usual comments that I need to wear a "Go Pro". Result - wounded pride, iced knee, cold beer... no pain ahhh!


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Slid out in a turn, landed on my shoulder still clipped in. Knocked the breath out of me for a few seconds. Took a few to collect myself and survey the damage, but rode away.


----------

